# Another HDR Efex Pro 2 thread



## yasser (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm sorry to ask for help on my second post but i just can't find the answer anywhere, even on the nik help/forum.

I have Lightroom and photoshop on the adobe creative Cloud suite so hopefully i have the upto date versions. I have downloaded the Nik collection and it appears that everything downloaded ok. When I open PS there is a little grey box with all the Nik collection within it and all function OK including HDR.

In LR however the only item to appear was HDR efex Pro in the export with preset tab. I had to manually do the presets for the rest of the collection and now it appears and functions as it should.

The problem i'm having is that when i try and access HDR efex pro in lightroom by export with preset (or by right clicking) i get the following box instead of opening up in PS which i think is supposed to happen.

If Anyone can can i would be extremely grateful.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Sep 16, 2017)

I am not sure how you came to that 'Folder' choice dialog, but-
HDR efex pro is the 'exception to the rule'
After selecting the photos to merge you open the "Export" dialog and select the HDR preset there (in the Export dialog)  HDR Efex does not work from the "Edit-In" menu option.
Photoshop is not involved. Lightroom sends the photos directly to HDR Efex and when the derivative is 'Saved' it appears back in the Lightroom catalog.
Images are- 1. Export Preset selected. 2. Images in HDR Efex,  3. HDR tiff back in Lr.


----------



## yasser (Sep 17, 2017)

Thank you @I-See-Light  for taking the time to reply. I got to that folder choice by 2 ways and these are the ways shown by various vids to open HDR Efex pro.

firstly this way from file




then this way from right click




But instead of HDR opening i get this




The only reason i said that it exports and opens in PS is from this Video  watch from about 1.45 mins    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1GSeOFT_yE  

if i go to the export dialog box this is what i get


----------



## yasser (Sep 17, 2017)

Edit for above.

I put the wrong link in for the tutorial that says it opens in PS. i have edited above and here is the link, see from 1'45''   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1GSeOFT_yE


----------



## yasser (Sep 17, 2017)

Another step forward. when i open the plug in manager it appears something didn't load properly "HDR2config.lua:" Does anybody know how i can reinstall or get this please.


----------



## happycranker (Sep 18, 2017)

Have you looked at the diagnostic message, that is shown in the plug-in window? It looks like you may have to uninstall the whole collection and go through re-installation again, with a machine reset in between. I have a windows10 and the file path is correct compared with mine.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Sep 18, 2017)

yasser said:


> Another step forward. when i open the plug in manager it appears something didn't load properly "HDR2config.lua:" Does anybody know how i can reinstall or get this please.
> View attachment 9845


I would use the Windows un-install to remove the "Nik Collection", then run the Nik installer program once again.
Note that you must have Lightroom (& Ps) installed as mentioned in this link-
Plug-in does not appear in Adobe Lightroom after installation - Nik Collection Help
I would also download a fresh version of the installer-
Google Nik Collection
When you install take care to check the programs that Nik lists for the plugins.
And if you re-install to the default folder that it suggests, if it is the same as previously, your "Edit-in" presets in Lightroom should continue to work without having to add them in 'Additional External Editors'.
Then maybe the HDR plugin will work from the Export menu. 

(I now prefer the "Merge to HDR" within Lightroom as it gives me a 'raw' DNG file. Have you tried this? )


----------



## yasser (Sep 18, 2017)

happycranker said:


> Have you looked at the diagnostic message, that is shown in the plug-in window? It looks like you may have to uninstall the whole collection and go through re-installation again, with a machine reset in between. I have a windows10 and the file path is correct compared with mine.



Thank you @happycranker , yeah i have looked and all it says is

"An error occurred while attempting to run one of the plug-in’s scripts.
error loading toolkit script `HDR2config' (Could not load script HDR2config.lua: doesn't seem to be in the toolkit.)"

and it was there twice because i tried to open it twice. I have uninstalled it several times and making sure every last bit of it is out before i reinstall, turned off security, shut down fire wall, uninstalled PS and LR and reinstalled, rebooted computer and still nothing seems to get it to work.



I-See-Light said:


> I would use the Windows un-install to remove the "Nik Collection", then run the Nik installer program once again.
> Note that you must have Lightroom (& Ps) installed as mentioned in this link-
> Plug-in does not appear in Adobe Lightroom after installation - Nik Collection Help
> I would also download a fresh version of the installer-
> ...



Thanks @I-See-Light, i've been through the Nik help sheets trying each one and getting nowhere. when i first down loaded nik last year (2016) i had problems. It was only after following the ling to the download from the help sheet did it get close to loading but then there were issues. HDR showed up but did not work. all others should up but only some worked. I'm starting to think by the time i get it working there will be better offerings on the net. I think I'll just have to use it through PS.


----------

